# NCEES 524



## titan (Oct 25, 2012)

can someone explain what formula is used for 524?


----------



## ENGINE EAR (Jan 7, 2013)

titan said:


> can someone explain what formula is used for 524?


First Subtract the fixed (Iron Core)loss of 460 Watts from the 50% load(2370)

Core loss is not load dependent.

2370-460=1910 watts [ copper loss] at 50%

1910 X 4 = 7640 [ copper loss] at 100%

now add it back

7640+ 460=8100 total losses at 100%


----------

